# Kitten Castle



## Jduh (Apr 2, 2013)

I bought my kittens a new scratch post for the upstairs and they love it and now spend most evenings upstairs on it.

My friends think it's a little excessive haha! What do you think?


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

been thinking about getting one of these for porthos lol


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks great, lucky kittens, they'll love it.


----------



## lillyfish (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks great! You can't get a big enough cat tree, they love them!


----------



## Bray (Apr 17, 2013)

I think thats brilliant!! Not excessive at all


----------



## Bonobosoph (May 8, 2013)

Wowee! Where did you get it from? I must get one of those!
My piddly little discount shop scratching post is shameful compared to that castle. :001_tt1:


----------



## Bray (Apr 17, 2013)

Try Zooplus bonobosoph they have a fair few deals on. 
Cat Trees & Cat Scratching Posts: Free P&P on orders £19+ at zooplus!


----------



## Bonobosoph (May 8, 2013)

Bray said:


> Try Zooplus bonobosoph they have a fair few deals on.
> Cat Trees & Cat Scratching Posts: Free P&P on orders £19+ at zooplus!


Thanks for that! It shall certainly be a future investment. :thumbup:


----------



## Bray (Apr 17, 2013)

No probs. I bought Beau one that's as tall as me (5ft4) for £40 and he absolutely loves it x


----------



## Jduh (Apr 2, 2013)

I got this one on Ebay. Kittens love it and sleep on the highest tier every night!


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

I think its the perfect size. I want to get one that size just have to work out how to smuggle it in and then suggest that its been there for ages.


----------



## Tangerine (May 10, 2013)

Excessive is your media library!  
This castle is just perfect. Well done!


----------



## misseskimo (Apr 15, 2013)

That looks great! Bet they love it! I'm a bit of a tree freak, have 3 now! I just bought a new one last month which is essentially from Zooplus, so can also give my two thumbs up for them! But my other one was from Ebay also, and my girls love(d) it! 

NB. Oh, and I'm jealous of your DVD library! Mine are kinda building up in the spare room as I ran out of room in the cabinet! Hehe


----------



## Dave the Brave (May 27, 2013)

That looks awesome. I'm definitely going to get one of that size for Dave! They're not even very expensive 

Just ordered this one:

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scratching_posts/large/large_cat_trees_height_180_cm/84900

Excited for it to come!

Thanks for the inspiration ^_^


----------



## Kimbles38 (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow that certainly is a castle.
What lucky babies you have.


----------



## Tessah (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice they will love it


----------

